# WTB 1939 Colson rack, drop stand



## Sped Man (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking for a 1939 Colson rack, drop stand with pickup, goose neck handlebar stem  and skip tooth rear hub 2 speed if possible. If you have any of these parts for sale please PM me or email me at gonewiththebid2@aol.com .  Thanks

Here is a photo of the bike and the parts I am looking for.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 17, 2013)

bump bump bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 17, 2013)

Picked up the chain guard and truss rods from Geosbike and I got the tank from zephyrblau. Thanks guys!


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2013)

...................................................


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 17, 2013)

There is a drop stand and clip on flea bay right now just look it up under colson bicycle some guy is parting out a girls bicycle !!!


----------



## dynacycle (Jun 18, 2013)

gee I'm bidding on that too on flea bay, let me know ..
no need to bid our self up if there's plenty around..


----------

